# Hi



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi - You lot seem like a friendly bunch









I've been lurking for a while gathering info/advice and I think my personality (pretty anal/massive attention to detail) will bode well with this new hobby!

I'm keen to get some decent equipment at home as my wife and I are massive coffee addicts!! I'm leaning towards Fracino at the moment as I like the fact that they're a UK company that seem to offer really good customer support (I've got a little soft spot for the Heavenly)

I'll be looking at buying a decent grinder with my birthday money (July) so I'll have to make do with buying ground until then - I'll be doing some more research/reading in the meantime

Anyway, thanks in advance as I have a feeling that I'll be asking a lot of advice over the coming months/years









Cheers, Matt


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Matt

The best advice that I can give you is to set a budget now and stick to it. Upgraditus can strike at any time...


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks Glenn. My budget seems to have crept up... and up... But I'm definitely at my ceiling now.

I'm looking at about £350 and I'd rather get something second hand.

I've already upgraded a couple of times (In my head) and I haven't even bought anything yet


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello Matt and a very warm welcome. David


----------



## Zantonsus (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi, Lovely greeting. Hope you get everything you need

Happy times


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

Hope you get whatever it is you want


----------



## bazschmaz (Sep 2, 2013)

pretty anal/massive attention to detail.. you'll fit in great. There are loads of really friendly folk here with a massive volume of combined knowledge.

baz


----------



## fg230 (Mar 23, 2014)

evil is in the details







the more details the more evil....







fish our ebay and gumtree every now and then you will be able to find good deals


----------

